# New Addition!



## SunnyK01 (Mar 15, 2010)

I am now the proud owner of a lovely little pony mule! Frosty is around 12 years old and is super adorable. She and my Arabian mare are getting along fabulously so far. I had to show her off to some other long ear fans!


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

GORGEOUS! Delighted to see such a small version of mule. Congratulations on your new stout little addition!


----------



## dctack (Jul 6, 2012)

Congrats on your new addition!!


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

oh my gosh so stinkin' cute!!
congrats!!
I just love those ears!


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

She's adorble!!!!!! Congratulations - and if you get tired of hr, send her this way!!!


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

Awwww she's a cutie! Congrats on your new addition.


----------



## Country Boy (Jul 4, 2012)

Soo cute!


----------



## SunnyK01 (Mar 15, 2010)

Thnaks for all the congrats everyone! So far things are working out very well  Frosty and Fusion (my Arab) are getting along great. i am looking forward to many years of mule ownership!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

ohmygosh that face pic is soooo cute! what a doll


----------



## Falicity (Jul 13, 2011)

I want one... are you planning on putting her to work at all?? Driving or light riding for any kids? She's adorable


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

She's adorable and has such a sweet looking face. Be warned though, mules are extremely smart and you'll often find yourself working for HER if you aren't careful! xD I should know...our 4 month old mini mule rules the farm.


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

Oh my goodness *grabby hands* I've never seen a pony mule! So Cute!!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Awww... I love that 3rd picture! Such a funny look on her face.


----------



## SunnyK01 (Mar 15, 2010)

Endiku said:


> She's adorable and has such a sweet looking face. Be warned though, mules are extremely smart and you'll often find yourself working for HER if you aren't careful! xD I should know...our 4 month old mini mule rules the farm.


oh, I know how smart they are! My horse lived with 2 mules for the first 5+ years I owned her. We have been mule-less for about 5 or 6 years now and are looking forward to having one around again!


----------



## SunnyK01 (Mar 15, 2010)

Falicity said:


> I want one... are you planning on putting her to work at all?? Driving or light riding for any kids? She's adorable


That is still undecided. The rescue I adopted her from said that she is saddle broke. She was ridden through the auction that they bought her at, so she would likely just need a refresher course. Since I don't have kids, or really have any around me, teaching her to drive would probably be slightly more likely. Her main job is just to be my horse's pasture pal


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

SunnyK01 said:


> That is still undecided. The rescue I adopted her from said that she is saddle broke. She was ridden through the auction that they bought her at, so she would likely just need a refresher course. Since I don't have kids, or really have any around me, teaching her to drive would probably be slightly more likely. Her main job is just to be my horse's pasture pal


 
was she by any chance through the camelot auction in NJ.. if not i swear i have seen her sibling!!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

How tall is she? Mules are pretty darn hardy, if she's over 13hh and you're physically fit, I'd say she could pack you around pretty easily.


----------



## SunnyK01 (Mar 15, 2010)

Kait - That must be her East Coast Lookalike  - Frosty actually came through an auction here in Michigan. They think she was probably owned by the Amish previously since she was brought there by an Amish horse trader. But who really knows!

Endiku - I haven't measured her yet, but I think she's probably around 11 - 12 hands. My Arab is pretty much spot on 15 hands, and Frosty looks tiny in comparison! I need to actually get a stick out and measure her though! I am pretty small, just 5'2 and about 130 so maybe if she ends up being around 13 hands . . .


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Thats adorable! You'll have to let me know once you do stick her- I'm curiouse now xD


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

she is so cute! and Zeke i love your avatar!


----------

